

Linux Performance Tools - coroner
http://www.slideshare.net/brendangregg/linux-performance-tools-2014

======
ivan_ah
direct link to PDF:
[http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/LinuxPerfTools_0.pdf)

